
Ask HN: How to charge and PAY our users? - so_tired
Is there a good, simple platform to both charge and pay users?<p>e.g. in a paid content platform, with authors and readers<p>We are willing to take a fee hit if it takes care of taxes, international payments, etc.<p>You can argue that this is a core competency we need to handle and not outsource. But lets worry about that after the first 10K users..
======
thedangler
Could always use a payment provider other than stripe and use paypal for
payouts. But, stripe connect is an all in one solution.

------
masonic
Accept Debit cards, pay by "refunding" the card.

~~~
wmf
Refunds have been replaced by Original Credit Transactions BTW.

------
sadris
Stripe Connect. Unfortunate but true.

~~~
so_tired
Why unfortunate?

Did u have a bad experience ?

~~~
sadris
Not me personally. But I've read stories about them becoming everything we
hated about PayPal. Accounts closed for no reason, blocked transfers, etc.

